# any Scottish rallies?



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

We would love to go to a rally, but because we need to get an evening ferry , we can't make the English ones


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi adbe

There isn't anything in the pipeline at the moment as far as I know, sorry.

Unfortuneately we only have one Rally Co-ordinator in Scotland - carolgavin. 

She did a rally recently but it is a huge area for one person to cover so if you have any ideas for meets or rallies please contact her or perhaps you would consider organising something yourself?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

adbe, have a go at a meet for the first time, just tell people where you will be on a given weekend and ask if anyone wants to join you, its very informal and without the constraints of running a rally.

You can always join in with carolgavin and arrange a proper rally, the problem these days are that folk are reluctant to travel hundreds of miles for a weekend because the cost of the fuel, so maybe a week or fortnight rally sometime next year may be the answer.

Regards

Bob


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

adbe said:


> We would love to go to a rally, but because we need to get an evening ferry , we can't make the English ones


Hiya adbe, had hoped to organise a rally this summer but unfortunately with no van its a bit difficult    We have no idea when (or if!) we will have a van we can use again so untill then rallies are aff!! Unless of course another scottish member would like to organise one..............over to you!!!!!


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

*scottish rallies*

G to the scottmcc.org site, if you are a member, there are about a dozen rallies every year including xmas and new year ones. The next will be at Crieff in Perthshire next weekend, maybe see you there ? The initals stand for the Scottish Motor Caravanners Club which has been around for years.


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

Clianthus, Carolgavin, Whistlinggipsy, Clubman. Many thanks to all for suggestions.
I fell about when arranging a rally was suggested! organisation is definitely not my forte. I would help at anything, but leave running and organisation to experts. It is a great idea to go and see how a rally goes- and yes, we are members of the Scottish group- I had forgotten.Will check their dates against the offduty rota.He is off for the whole summer
Part of it is, of course nosiness,seeing all your comments on here, putting names to faces.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

adbe said:


> Part of it is, of course nosiness,seeing all your comments on here, putting names to faces.


You is my kinda wummin      Am liking your style muchly!! Where do you stay could meet up without mohos


----------

